# sophisticated



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν σας τυραννά εσάς αυτή η λέξη καμιά φορά. Ή όλες τις φορές. Μεταφέρω τι έχω αποδώ κι αποκεί και προσθέστε κι εσείς καμιά ιδέα.

Από Longman:

*sophisticated *
1. having a lot of experience of life, and good judgment about socially important things such as art, fashion etc: _a sophisticated, witty American | Clarissa's hair was swept up into a sophisticated style_. = *σοφιστικέ, καλλιεργημένος, με πείρα του κόσμου, περπατημένος | εκλεπτυσμένος, ραφινάτος | κομψός.*
2. a sophisticated machine, system, method etc is very well designed and very advanced, and often works in a complicated way: _sophisticated software | a highly sophisticated weapons system_ = *υπερσύγχρονος, εξελιγμένος, περίπλοκος*.
3. having a lot of knowledge and experience of difficult or complicated subjects and therefore able to understand them well: _British voters have become much more sophisticated_. (από Macmillan) | _Consumers are getting more sophisticated and more demanding. | Ten-year-olds can have a highly sophisticated grasp of morality_. = *έμπειρος, υποψιασμένος, απαιτητικός*.

Δεν έβαλα το «εξεζητημένος», αν και ίσως ταράζει σε κάποιες αρνητικές σημασίες. Έριξα πολλές ιδέες, αλλά πάντα έχω την αίσθηση ότι η ελληνική απόδοση δεν έχει κάτι που έχει το _sophisticated_.


----------



## argyro (Mar 8, 2010)

Μας τυραννά - όλες τις φορές...


----------



## spuko (Mar 8, 2010)

Και εμένα με τυραννάει, πολύ ενδιαφέρον νήμα. Μπορούμε ίσως να αναφέρουμε και συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα όπου νιώθουμε ότι κάτι χάνεται κατά τη μετάφραση...προς το παρόν δεν έχω κάτι πρόχειρο. Απλώς ήθελα να προσθέσω το "προηγμένος" όταν έχει θετική χροιά. Βέβαια δεν προσθέτω κάτι στην αρχική ανάρτηση, είναι πολύ κοντά στο εξελιγμένος.
Αυτά προς το παρόν :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 8, 2010)

Με την άδειά σας, παστώνω κάτι που έχω στα κιτάπια μου για το "σοφιστικέ":

Η διαδρομή της λέξης είναι εντυπωσιακή. Ξεκινάμε από τους αρχαίους σοφιστές• η λέξη βέβαια προέρχεται από το σοφός και πολλοί σοφιστές ήταν όντως σοφοί, αλλά τελικά επικράτησε πέρασε η άποψη που τους έβλεπε σαν επιδέξιους αλλά ανέντιμους συζητητές που κυρίως ενδιαφέρονταν να βγουν νικητές σε μια ρητορική ή διαλεκτική αντιπαράθεση παρά να φτάσουν στην αλήθεια. Και σήμερα άλλωστε, οι λέξεις σοφιστεία και σόφισμα, στα νέα ελληνικά, αρνητική χροιά έχουν.
Στα λατινικά πέρασε το σοφιστικός με την αρνητική αυτή σημασία. Το υστερολατινικό ρήμα sophisticare σήμαινε «εξαπατώ, παραχαράσσω» και με ανάλογη σημασία πέρασε στα γαλλικά: το ρήμα sophistiquer καταγράφεται τον 14ο αιώνα με τη σημασία «ξεγελάω κάποιον με σοφίσματα» και αργότερα με όλες τις άλλες συναφείς: εξαπατώ, νοθεύω τρόφιμα ή άλλα προϊόντα κτλ. Και στα γαλλικά, η σημασιολογική εξέλιξη προς το παρόν σταμάτησε εκεί.
Όμως, από τα λατινικά (από τη μετοχή sophisticatus του παραπάνω ρήματος) η λέξη πέρασε και στα αγγλικά, ως πρωταρχικά με τη σημασία του «νοθεύω», ιδίως για τρόφιμα. Μάλιστα το αρχαιότερο καταγραμμένο παράδειγμα, περίπου από το 1400 αναφέρεται στη νοθεία του (πανάκριβου τότε) πιπεριού, ενώ άλλα μεταγενέστερα παραδείγματα χρησιμοποιούνται για ακριβό κρασί που το έχουν νοθέψει με φτηνό, ή για καπνό. Κι ενώ η νοθεία έδινε κι έπαιρνε, ως φαίνεται, στο Λονδίνο της εποχής, αρχίζει υπόγεια η σημασιολογική αλλαγή: όχι από το sophisticated, αλλά από το αντίθετό του, το unsophisticated, που στην αρχή σήμαινε τον ανόθευτο, τον αγνό, τον γνήσιο. Σιγά-σιγά όμως, σ’ αυτές τις θετικές σημασίες προστέθηκε η σημασία ‘άπειρος, άμαθος, άβγαλτος, άγαρμπος’. Και φτάνοντας στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιείται πλέον το sophisticated ως αντίθετο του άμαθου και άγαρμπου, δηλ. να σημαίνει τον έμπειρο άνθρωπο του κόσμου, που έχει σπουδάσει τη ζωή, που φέρεται με εξευγενισμένη λεπτότητα. Και από τους ανθρώπους, αργότερα πια, στα μέσα του 20ού αιώνα, αρχίζει η λέξη sophisticated να εφαρμόζεται, με έντονα θετική σημασία πλέον, σε θεωρίες, τεχνολογίες και σύγχρονα τεχνολογικά προϊόντα. 
Την ίδια περίοδο (1950 και μετά) η θετική αυτή σημασία περνάει ως δάνειο στα γαλλικά, όπου μέχρι τώρα επικρατούσε απαράλλαχτη η αρνητική σημασία της νόθευσης. Στην αρχή χρησιμοποιείται για τον άνθρωπο με εξεζητημένο παρουσιαστικό ή γούστα, αλλά γρήγορα επικρατούν οι ακραιφνώς θετικές σημασίες, όσο κι αν επικρίνονται από τους καθαρολόγους. Και κάπου εκεί, η γαλλική μετοχή έρχεται στα ελληνικά, ίσως στη δεκαετία του 1970, δηλαδή σε μια εποχή που τα γαλλικά είχαν πάψει πια να είναι ο βασικός τροφοδότης της γλώσσας μας σε δάνειες λέξεις. 
Όπως και στη Γαλλία, έτσι και εδώ το δάνειο στην αρχή ενοχλεί • οπωσδήποτε είναι προβληματική η ακλισία του, όπως και το γεγονός ότι διατηρούνται οι αρχικές λέξεις (σοφιστικός κτλ.) με μάλλον αντίθετη σημασία. Έτσι, όσο κι αν έχει εδραιωθεί το δάνειο ως οιονεί μετοχή ανύπαρκτου ρήματος, φαίνεται δύσκολο να μπορέσει να δώσει παρακλάδια.
Να σημειώσω εντελώς παρενθετικά ότι δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω με τη σημασία που δίνει στη λέξη το λεξικό ΛΚΝ: «κάτι που δίνει την εντύπωση εξεζητημένης και προκλητικής κομψότητας, λεπτότητας» που μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά επηρεασμένο από τα γαλλικά. Μια περιήγηση στο ελληνικό κόρπους μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη έχει πιο θετικές αποχρώσεις.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2010)

Εκλεπτυσμένος, το μεταφράζω εγώ συνήθως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά εύστοχη και χρήσιμη η ανάλυσή σου, συνονόματε, για να φανεί καλύτερα και η θετική σημασία του αγγλικού. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει τις σημασίες του «σοφιστικέ» πιο κοντά στο αγγλικό· αφήνει ένα «εκζήτηση» στο τέλος για να βρίσκεται:

1. αυτός που έχει αναπτύξει μια πνευματική ή αισθητική λεπτότητα: ~ _ύφος | βλέμμα | διατύπωση_. 2. αυτός που ταιριάζει σε καλλιεργημένα, εκλεπτυσμένα γούστα: _~ μουσική | ντύσιμο | γυαλιά | χτένισμα_. 3. αυτός που χαρακτηρίζεται από πολυπλοκότητα, εκζήτηση ΣΥΝ. πολύπλοκος, περίπλοκος.

Να παραθέσω και τη χρήση για πρόσωπα από το OED, που δίνει πολλά συνώνυμα:
Of a person: free of naïvety, experienced, worldly-wise; subtle, discriminating, refined, cultured; aware of, versed in, the complexities of a subject or pursuit. Also _transf_. of a play, place, etc., that appeals to a sophisticated person.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στη spuko μαζί μ' ένα «καλωσόρισες».

Μια και μίλησες για συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, τι θα πιστεύατε ότι σημαίνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το _sophisticated accent_;

Όχι, δεν σημαίνει (συνήθως) «εξεζητημένη προφορά». Σημαίνει «an accent / a touch of sophistication», δηλαδή «μια αίσθηση / μια νότα / έναν τόνο *φινέτσας* / *αριστοκρατικότητας*».

Θα πρέπει επίσης να προσθέσουμε τα *ώριμος* και *ωριμότητα*. Παραδείγματα, αύριο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2010)

Έχω διαβάσει, αλλά δεν συγκράτησα την αναφορά, ώστε να μπορώ σήμερα να προσφέρω "κεφάλαιο και εδάφιο", ότι η λέξη τυραννούσε και τον Γ. Π. Σαββίδη, ο οποίος καταφεύγοντας στη λεξιπλασία, πρότεινε το επίθετο: *σοφιστεμένος*. Το αναφέρω αν όχι για άλλο λόγο τουλάχιστον γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να το συζήτησε με τον επιστήθιο φίλο του, τον Σεφέρη.


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2010)

Κι εγώ το έχω δει αυτό κάπου, τώρα που το λες.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2010)

Εγώ θα επιμείνω στο _εκλεπτυσμένος_, νομίζω...


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2010)

Προβλέψιμος ο οφτοπικισμός, ελπίζω όμως όχι τόσο η συγκεκριμένη ερμηνεία με τη 



 Enjoy!


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Earion said:


> ...η λέξη τυραννούσε και τον Γ. Π. Σαββίδη, ο οποίος καταφεύγοντας στη λεξιπλασία, πρότεινε το επίθετο: *σοφιστεμένος*...


Αν είχε πει «*σοφισιτεμένος», θα περιλάμβανε και τη διάσταση της ωριμότητας...


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

Εξώφυλλο περιοδικού:
Greek island: from sophisticated to sleepy
Εδώ θα έλεγα ότι εννοεί κοσμοπολίτικα, γιατί μπορεί να είναι ήσυχο και σοφιστικέ το νησί, μάλιστα το ήσυχο πιο πολύ εκλεπτυσμένο θα θεωρείται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Τα «κοσμοπολίτης» και «κοσμοπολίτικος» ταιριάζουν συχνά στο worldly τού _sophisticated_, αλλά όχι με τη σημασία που του δίνει η Μύκονος (για να μη φτάσουμε στο rowdy της Χερσονήσου), αλλά των πιο καθωσπρέπει θερέτρων (το θέρετρο - φέρετρο - του τάφου η σιωπή, όλα μαζί παντρεύονται εδώ).


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2010)

Μια μικρή υποσημείωση: Όπως συμβαίνει συχνότατα στη γλώσσα μας με τις απευθείας μεταφορές ξένων λέξεων ή με τις αρχαιοπρεπείς λέξεις, το "σοφιστικέ" έχει συνήθως υποτιμητική / ειρωνική / παιγνιώδη χροιά και δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ ακριβές να θεωρείται συνώνυμο λέξεων θετικά σημασιοδοτημένων όπως: "καλλιεργημένος, με πείρα του κόσμου, περπατημένος | εκλεπτυσμένος, ραφινάτος | κομψός".


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2010)

Θα μπορούσες να θεωρήσεις ότι το «σοφιστικέ» καλύπτει την γκάμα ανάμεσα στο «για ό,τι δίνει μια εντύπωση εξεζητημένης και προκλητικής κομψότητας, λεπτότητας» του ΛΚΝ και το «αυτός που έχει αναπτύξει μια πνευματική ή αισθητική λεπτότητα | αυτός που ταιριάζει σε καλλιεργημένα, εκλεπτυσμένα γούστα» του ΛΝΕΓ — συχνά επειδή μας λείπει το καλύτερο (με αυτόν τον προβληματισμό ξεκίνησε άλλωστε το νήμα). Ωστόσο, οι άλλες λέξεις δεν είναι συνώνυμα του «σοφιστικέ», αλλά προτείνονται σαν πιθανές αποδόσεις του _sophisticated_.


----------



## spuko (Mar 10, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Καλώς σας βρήκα 
Προσπάθησα να θυμηθώ πού είχα συναντήσει το sophisticated και είχα κολλήσει, για να συνεισφέρω κάπως στη συζήτηση. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω τις ακριβείς προτάσεις, αλλά το κείμενο έκανε λόγο για sophisticated έπιπλα (τα οποία, όπως το σκέφτομαι τώρα, θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να είναι _υπερσύγχρονα_). Είχα κολλήσει γιατί δεν μου ταίραιζε το σοφιστικέ ούτε το εξελιγμένα (τύπου σοφιστικέ/εξελιγμένο φωτιστικό). Επίσης, απευθύνονταν σε sophisticated κοινό, το οποίο όντως μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως _απαιτητικό_. Άρα βρίσκω πολύ χρήσιμη και περιεκτική την πρώτη ανάρτηση!
Και πάλι καλημέρα (κυρίως σε όσους ξεκινάνε να δουλεύουν από τα αξημέρωτα  όπως εγώ).


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 9, 2016)

6μιση ετών το νήμα. Το... ανασταίνω.

Νίκελ, θαρρώ πως η πιο τίκι από τις περιπτώσεις που παραθέτεις στην αρχική σου ανάρτηση είναι η 3:

having a lot of knowledge and experience of difficult or complicated subjects and therefore able to understand them well: _British voters have become much more sophisticated_. (από Macmillan) | _Consumers are getting more sophisticated and more demanding. | Ten-year-olds can have a highly sophisticated grasp of morality_.

«Έμπειρος», «υποψιασμένος», «απαιτητικός» είναι όλα επίθετα που, παρά την αισθητή αντιστοιχία, είναι χλωμό έως πολύ χλωμό να κατέληγαν “sophisticated”, σε μία αντίστροφη μετάφραση, γιατί έχουν κι άλλα, διαφορετικά connotations (συνδηλώσεις, άι νόου).

Τώρα φερ' ειπείν, μεταφράζω μια επίκληση ενός ανθρώπου των χρηματοοικονομικών σε έναν καθηγητή του Οχάιο, ο οποίος λέει πως “what distinguishes the winning 20% of individual investors from the losing 80% of them ... [is that[ are 'very sophisticated' and have 'superior skills'”.
Μαντεύω πως θα πρότεινες τον «υποψιασμένο» επενδυτή, αλλά το connotation της «υποψίας» (του οποίου έπονται ποικίλοι συνειρμοί, ανάλογα τον αναγνώστη) είναι εξόφθαλμο, ενώ στο αγγλικό “suspicion” δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα...

Αρχικά προτίμησα τον «καλλιεργημένο», αλλά καθώς περνούσε η ώρα και το κοίταζα και το ξανασκεφτόμουν, συνειδητοποίησα ότι κι αυτός, όπως και ο «καταρτισμένος» που προτείνουν στο Proz, ρίχνουν το βάρος τους στις λεγόμενες «βάσεις» που έχει κάποιος [καλλιέργεια=ενασχόληση με κτ., αφιέρωση του χρόνου και του ενδιαφέροντος ενός ατόμου στη μελέτη και στην ανάπτυξη μιας επιστήμης, μιας τέχνης κτλ. / κατάρτιση=συστηματική διδασκαλία που δίνει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για κάποιον τομέα (από ΛΚΝ)], και όχι στα... παρόντα προσόντα, το know-how, την ευφυΐα που 'ναι ορατή στα αποτελέσματα...

Χώρια που κι ο συντάκτης του πρωτοτύπου πετάει και μια αναφορά —έτσι για το ψάρωμα— στο Cambridge Dictionary, όπου sophisticated = intelligent or made in a complicated way and therefore ​able to do ​complicated ​tasks.

Κατέληξα λοιπόν για την ώρα στον «οξυδερκή», αυτόν με «πολύ μεγάλη αντιληπτική ικανότητα» κατά το ΛΚΝ, ενώ ένας σαράβαλος Τεγόπουλος-Φυτράκης του '93 δίνει και τον «διορατικό» ως συνώνυμο. Πιο κοντά στον υποψιασμένο ο τελευταίος. Νομίζω πάντως πως αμφότερα —παρόλο που κι αυτά μάλλον “insightful” ή κάτι παρόμοιο θα κατέληγαν σε αντίστροφη μετάφραση— αξίζουν να κατατεθούν —υπό την τρίτη, πάντα, από τις έννοιες που παραθέτεις.

* Παρεμπιπτόντως:
apprehensive:
1. Anxious or fearful about the future; uneasy: was apprehensive before the surgery.
2. Archaic Capable of understanding and quick to apprehend.
(από thefreedictionary.com)

1. Anxious or fearful that something bad or unpleasant will happen: he felt apprehensive about going home
2. rare Relating to perception or understanding.
(από Oxford)

«Υποψιασμένος»;


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2016)

Όλα ωραία και καλά, αλλά καλύτερα να τα ξαναδώ αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2018)

Ευκαιρία να αναστήσουμε αυτό το νήμα, μια και βρήκα δίπλα-δίπλα δυο από τις λέξεις που αποδίδονται ανεπαρκώς.

Σε άρθρο που αναδημοσιεύτηκε στο Βήμα με τίτλο «Το ρωσικό πρόβλημα της Στοκχόλμης» διάβασα: 

Όπως μου είπε ο Όσκαρ Τζόνσον, ένας διδακτορικός φοιτητής στο King's College του Λονδίνου, αυτό που καθιστά τόσο δύσκολη την αντιμετώπιση των ρωσικών παρεμβάσεων είναι πως οι τακτικές είναι *υπόγειες*, *εξεζητημένες* και συχνά πιστευτές.
http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles/article/?aid=993146

Χτύπησαν αμέσως τα καμπανάκια. Να θυμίσω την αρνητική σημασία του «εξεζητημένος». Στο Χρηστικό:
*εξεζητημένος* (μειωτ.) που χαρακτηρίζεται από ακρότητες, υπερβολές και έντονη διαφοροποίηση από το συνηθισμένο.

Στα αγγλικά το κείμενο είναι:
Oscar Jonsson, a doctoral student at King’s College London who specializes in Russian non-military warfare, told me that what makes countering Russian interference so difficult is that the tactics are *subtle*, *sophisticated*, and often believable. 
https://www.project-syndicate.org/c...toral-interference-by-paulina-neuding-2018-06

Θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε πρόβλημα και με το _subtle_, αν και όχι τόσο μεγάλο.


----------



## pontios (Jun 21, 2018)

....what makes countering Russian interference so difficult is that the tactics are *subtle*, *sophisticated*, and often believable. 
https://www.project-syndicate.org/c...toral-interference-by-paulina-neuding-2018-06

... δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό σε τίποτα ...
Νομίζω εδώ το _subtle_ έχει το νόημα .. "indiscernibly (or imperceptibly or cleverly) veiled/shrouded/disguised/masked" 
και το _sophisticated_ ... "inscrutable" (not easily understood by the uninitiated/less wordly-wise - i.e., the calculating Russians can take advantage of the less diligent/astute/aware).
Κολπατζήδες με λίγα λογία --- καταφέρνουν κάτι (να πιστευτούν) με επιτήδειο τρόπο.

...το επιτήδειος ταιριάζει καθόλου με το sophisticated - to describe the Russians (probably not the tactics, I'm guessing) ;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2018)

nickel said:


> the tactics are *subtle*, *sophisticated*, and often believable


subtle = insidious = ύπουλες
sophisticated = επιτηδευμένες
Τι λες;


----------



## pontios (Jun 25, 2018)

Zazula said:


> subtle = insidious = ύπουλες
> sophisticated = επιτηδευμένες
> Τι λες;



(I'll leave_ sophisticated_ for the more knowledgeable)..

Υπάρχει μια διάφορα ανάμεσα στο _insidious_ και _subtle_. 
Π.χ.(αυτό το παράδειγμα σκέφτηκα - I must have been a card player in my previous life).
Αυτός που μαρκάρει τα χαρτιά της τράπουλας = an insidious so and so = ένας ύπουλος .. (ας μην το πω).
Αλλά, θα πρέπει να τα μαρκάρει με έντεχνο τρόπο = in a subtle (clever, delicate and undetectable) way (ώστε να μείνουν δυσδιάκριτα τα σημάδια/οι τελείες που χαράζει/βάζει στην επιφάνεια των χαρτιών), αλλιώς θα το καταλάβει κάποιος στο τραπέζι, και θα βρει τον μπελά του.

An insidious card cheat who marks the cards crudely/coarsely/clumsily (as opposed to subtly), is not going to get away with it.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2018)

Pontios, οι λέξεις δεν έχουν μόνο ΜΙΑ σημασία.
Στο subtle = insidious εννοείται: ΕΔΩ, στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση και περικείμενο.
Από το Oxford, σημασία που δεν είναι archaic ή obsolete:
11. Working imperceptibly or secretly, insidious.
 1601 Shakes. Twel. N. i. v. 316, I feele this youths perfections With an inuisible, and subtle stealth To creepe in at mine eyes. 1788 Gibbon Decl. & F. xliii. IV. 331 The winds might diffuse that subtle venom. 1818 Byron Ch. Har. iv. cxxxvi, From the loud roar of foaming calumny To the small whisper of the as paltry few, And subtler venom of the reptile crew. 1878 Masque Poets 25 What subtle drug shall give release with slightest pain before it slay.


----------



## pontios (Jun 25, 2018)

Προφανώς, οι λέξεις δεν έχουν μόνο μία σημασία - και υπάρχει μια ορισμένη σημασιολογική αλληλοκάλυψη.

Μάλλον δεν το εξήγησα καλά. 
Πάντως υπάρχει μια _αισθητή/ανεπαίσθητη_ διαφορά - there is a _subtle_ difference.
Βρήκα αυτό ...
*"As adjectives the difference between insidious and subtle is that insidious is producing harm in a stealthy, often gradual, manner while subtle is hard to grasp; not obvious or easily understood; barely noticeable". *


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2018)

Από τις δύο σημασίες του *subtle *που έχει το ODE και ταιριάζουν (Arranged in an ingenious and elaborate way – Making use of clever and indirect methods to achieve something) (δεν διαφέρουν, άλλωστε, πολύ μεταξύ τους), θα διαλέξω τη δεύτερη. Θεωρώ ότι το «ύπουλος» έχει έντονη, αρνητική σημασία. Το _subtle_ δεν ξεχνά τη διάσταση του έμμεσου και ίσως υπόγειου, αλλά δηλώνει θαυμασμό: βάζει (δείτε και τα παραδείγματα) το _subtle_ δίπλα στο _clever_. Αντί για αρνητικά επίθετα (ύπουλος, πλάγιος, πονηρός, καταχθόνιος, υπόγειος) θα προτιμούσα θετικές σημασίες (έξυπνος, επιτήδειος, διακριτικός).

Ομοίως, για το *sophisticated* έχω γράψει ότι δεν μου αρέσει η αρνητική σημασία του «εξεζητημένου» και προτιμώ πάλι θετικά αντίστοιχα για αυτό που το ODE ορίζει «developed to a high degree of complexity»: περίτεχνος, καλοδουλεμένος, εκλεπτυσμένος, εξελιγμένος.

Χωρίς να θεωρώ ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση, αλλά για να δείξω το θετικό πνεύμα, θα μπορούσα να πω εδώ:

....what makes countering Russian interference so difficult is that the tactics are subtle, sophisticated, and often believable.
…. οι τακτικές τους είναι έξυπνες, καλοδουλεμένες και συχνά πιστευτές.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2018)

Νίκελ, την τόση σιγουριά για το εύσημο από πού την αντλείς;
Τεσπά, αν το _ύπουλος _δίνει στίγμα, υπάρχει και το _υπόγειος_.
Επίσης, εγώ πρότεινα _επιτηδευμένος_, όχι _εξεζητημένος_. Πώς ακριβώς είναι κακόσημο το _επιτηδευμένος_; Ή πώς είναι τρελά διαφορετικό απ' το _περίτεχνος _(που μ' αρέζει επίσης);


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, την τόση σιγουριά για το εύσημο από πού την αντλείς;



Για το subtle, αλλά και για την ίδια την πρόταση, όχι ακριβώς «εύσημο», αλλά σίγουρα κατάδειξη θαυμασμού, όπως ήδη έγραψα. Τη σιγουριά την αντλώ _και_ από τα παραδείγματα στο ODE.





Zazula said:


> Πώς ακριβώς είναι κακόσημο το _επιτηδευμένος_;



Στο Χρηστικό:
επιτηδευμένος: (αρνητ. συνυποδ.) που χαρακτηρίζεται από έλλειψη γνησιότητας, αυθεντικότητας, φυσικότητας.


----------

